# How did you come up with your fursonas name?



## Flavur (Jan 15, 2015)

Personally I'm having trouble thinking of a good name.

Did you know your 'sona's name right away?
Did it take some thought? 
And also does that name hold any meaning to you? And if so, what is it? 


Apologies if this has been asked before, I tried searching for it but nothing came up.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

Haha. You didn't search hard enough. Thou shalt learn the art of forum lurking.

My name real name is Marazhu. Nothing more to explain there

Also... Can't link the thread... I'm so fucking lazy


----------



## Flavur (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Haha. You didn't search hard enough. Thou shalt learn the art of forum lurking.
> 
> My name real name is Marazhu. Nothing more to explain there
> 
> Also... Can't link the thread... I'm so fucking lazy



I kinda figured tbh. But when I didn't see anything I sorta just went with it. =( 
Perhaps a mod can move this into that thread or something.
Unless there's some sort of rule against necro-posting.

You're lucky you have a cool name tho. 
My name just doesn't suit it. ):


----------



## StrangerCoug (Jan 15, 2015)

My fursona actually went for about three years without a name because I didn't think it needed one. I then decided that what previously was nothing more than my handle was a good a name as anything else.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't care if about multiple threads.. Let the mods do their work XD
Don't worry about your name though.. You have good taste


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Jan 15, 2015)

StrangerCoug said:


> My fursona actually went for about three years without a name because I didn't think it needed one. I then decided that what previously was nothing more than my handle was a good a name as anything else.



Im with you on this = Net Handles Gone Wild.

My handle just became more powerful and thus Plastic became more real and more forever just like his namesake material.


----------



## Flavur (Jan 15, 2015)

StrangerCoug said:


> My fursona actually went for about three years without a name because I didn't think it needed one. I then decided that what previously was nothing more than my handle was a good a name as anything else.




Never thought of it like that tbh. 
I do like the name Flavur but I don't know if I like it enough to slap it on a character qq


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jan 15, 2015)

*Samandriel:*_ Even though I'm anything but religious,I have a thing for Biblical sounding names..They're just so perfect and roll off the tongue nicely._
*
MorningStar:* _I've always loved the designs/decorations by the Lakota and the general biblical references/stories._


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 15, 2015)

Red: my favorite color. It's bold. Bright. Passionate. 
Savage: something I want to be. Savage. Unstoppable. Strong. Never give up.


----------



## Keetoo (Jan 15, 2015)

*Keetoo*: Originally was Kai which is Ocean in Hawaiian.I originally wanted to keep the name in some way Orca related. But then I remembered 2 Qurians from the world of Mass Effect and really liked their names. Seetoo & Keenah. Mixed the 2 together or switched the S with a K now that I look at it. Plus I really like the Mass Effect series :3


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 15, 2015)

"Hey look, i love all big cats! let me hop onto wikipedia and look at some latin names for inspiration"
"Oh look, Panthera in latin means big cat! and it refers to the whole genus! but i'm not a girl.... how do i make that work?"
and thus, my nickname/fursona name was born.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 15, 2015)

I have gone by the name Kinharia in the world of gaming since 2006-2007. I feel the name is a part of me as much as my real name is. Coming up with the idea Kinharia Moonpaw was just... I may change the last name


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jan 15, 2015)

Grey. My character is mainly shades of grey.

I also had a thing where I put "grey" in my username for different sites I used.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Jan 15, 2015)

My fursona tends to solely "evolve" over the years. Originally she wasn't white and was just a regular meerkat who dressed in "punker" attire. I was writing a story at the time about a meerkat with white fur. There was a litter of white lion cubs born at the local zoo and there was a contest to name them. I was a runner up and one of my name suggestions was given to one of the cubs and that sparked a fascination for animals with leucism (the term for animals that are white but not albino) and I had been obsessed with meerkats for years. I gave up on the story which was as clichÃ© as ever and the white meerkat character was the epitome of a Mary-Sue.  I kept the concept of a Leucistic meerkat and had just joined TLKFAA and noticed a lot of people on there had an animal character they used to represent themselves...something they called a "fursona". I always wanted to dye my hair pink but my parents would never let me, so I had my fursona have a pink "tuft". Eventually, my fursona had pink eyebrows too and her tuft is gradually developing into a "mane" similar to that of a manned wolf. I never could get the hang of drawing proper meerkats, but was always good at felines. A common problem for people on TLKFAA was for people to think meerkat=Timon (who is a stylized meerkat and looks nothing like the real thing. When I first heard the word "meerkat" in a Lion King picture book, I thought it was a made up animal that did not exist in real life and when I saw them for real at the zoo, it wasn't extactaly like seeing a unicorn in the flesh because I expected them to look like Timon and they looked nothing like him.)  People seem to think that the only stylized meerkat form is that of Timon and at the time she looked like a meerkat to me and I just couldn't figure out why other people couldn't see her as a meerkat too (autistic TOM I guess. *I* see it this way so therefore everyone else does too).  But as I started giving her traits that NO meerkat has such as a tufted tail tip and a "mane", I started to see she did have a more feline feel to her so I started saying she was the last of an extinct subspecies or breed of meerkat or an extra terrestrial meerkat. Sometimes I say she is a hybrid of meerkat and fossa depending on my mood at the time. Her name is a very stereotypical meerkat name...Kalahari Meerkat or Kalahari O'Meer but she goes by her initials, "K.M." most of the time. She's a veterinarian but her actual credentials depend on the setting of the RP. When she was in a post apocalyptic wasteland setting, she kinda hints she got her "schoolin' on da streets" (she talks in a Southern accent.)  but when other characters insist on calling her "doctor", she replies, "K.M., lady/dude! The name is K.M.!"


----------



## Mylo (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure where I picked up the name Mylo, but I've always been fond of it. When I was little, one of my favorite books was Milo's wolves, and Milo is a popular chocolate drink here in NZ? I'm quite happy with my given name, but if I was ever going to change it for some reason I'd be quite happy with Mylo. So I didn't have to think for very long when picking out a name for my fursona.


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 15, 2015)

Laziness my name is Joel my sonas name is Joel I'm a super creative guy.


----------



## Kazolas (Jan 15, 2015)

Keetoo said:


> *Keetoo*: Originally was Kai which is Ocean in Hawaiian.I originally wanted to keep the name in some way Orca related. But then I remembered 2 Qurians from the world of Mass Effect and really liked their names. Seetoo & Keenah. Mixed the 2 together or switched the S with a K now that I look at it. Plus I really like the Mass Effect series :3



Please never name anything after Kai from Mass Effect. 
You should take the name from the ship Qwib Qwib. If an admiral has a ship like that it must be good.


----------



## Gator (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, it was a really long, hard process that involved a lot of research, thinking and rethinking, and many sleepless nights.  Then at last, it came to me in a shining epiphany.  "He's a gator, so I'll call him... Gator."  To this day I am baffled by my own creativity; I can only thank the powers that be for bestowing upon me such a gift for naming.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 15, 2015)

I prefer the '_plain and simple_' approach over the '_something exotic with a bunch of unnecessary X's or Y's_' approach.

My sloth is a coffee loving nerd so his name is Javier (*Java *for short)
*Grant* is an evil, magic dog who grants wishes. 

That way your character is more memorable and the name gives you a read about, at least, their gimmick or aesthetic.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 15, 2015)

I liked the name Alex... that's about it...


----------



## Victor Anderson (Jan 15, 2015)

The name I'm going with now, "Baskerville", is just a reference to the book and RL story. The fursona is a hellhound, I should mention.


----------



## Flavur (Jan 16, 2015)

Grrrrrr.
So many cool names..

><


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 16, 2015)

I kept clicking on a random name generator because of laziness and frustration with coming up with a name until I got Esorono which I thought looked amazing, hurray laziness!


----------



## VÃ¦r (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, My Fursona's name, VÃ¦r TÃ¥belige, has a couple of meanings. 

1st Interpretation// VÃ¦r: It breaks down into VA and ER. The first two letters of my First Names. YES. I have two first names; my name is in the "Name-Name" format. ((e.g. Lawrence-Bernard))

2nd Interpretation// VÃ¦r TÃ¥belige: It is a sentence in Danish. VÃ¦r- Meaning "To Be" and TÃ¥belige- Meaning "Silly/Foolish". I have always had a thing for the Tarot, and me being but a Fool on his journey, I though it was most appropriate.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 16, 2015)

Wait....my fursona is supposed to have a name? SHIT!


----------



## VÃ¦r (Jan 16, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> Wait....my fursona is supposed to have a name? SHIT!



Haha, not necessarily. I honestly assumed your Fursona's name was Crunchy. ^w^


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 16, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> Haha, not necessarily. I honestly assumed your Fursona's name was Crunchy. ^w^



Uh...uh ye-yeah! yeah duh, ofcourse its crunchy pfft, gotcha good! haha heheheh  o_o

It may as well be I guess *shrug*


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Jan 16, 2015)

Havelock is the name of one of my favorite character's in the Discworld series. It started out as just my SCA name but I decided to make it my fursona's as well.


----------



## Hewge (Jan 16, 2015)

Hewge was becoming my internet alias, and so I went ahead and just used that for my dude too. Yup.

The name Hewge is just easy and fun to say, and I felt like it would make for good puns.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 16, 2015)

Mine is similar to the way Hewge did it. I had an alias , "Eternal" which I then changed to "Aeternus"(Which also means Eternal) in respect to an OC named Ellion. The last name came later, while I was looking at words in Latin. The most sensible thing there was was "Inter", meaning among

The full meaning is "Eternally among you all".

"Sliqq" however is just an adjective of my fursona's species. Just a few letters changed.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 16, 2015)

I feel like I've shared a similar story before, but all of a sudden, "can't remember" . . .

But I'll go with the "fursona character" and the "fur fan" names separately:

*Jared Meadow(s)* -- I was into Magic: the Gathering, back when Jared Carthalion was relevant (also, see: MTG Battlemage). The name kinda stuck with me, which I always applied to this character. I was also trying to be a better writer, and I was just making bio after bio of fictional placeholders; one of the tips was to apply a name that said something about the character (like, to put it simply, the cast of StarFox almost all having their animal / species in their name). I always think about the story this character is going into, and it must always have a specific sort of ending -- lolnospoilers -- but essentially, "Meadows" is what sounded good and fit for me at the time; with this peaceful imagery, something serene, to this calm stoic personality. That said, I have dropped the 's' from the last name, because upon GOOGLING it, I was a bit disgusted with what came up in the search (go ahead). And with dropping the 's', completely unintentionally, the name sounds like / rhymes with Jared Leto (30 Seconds to Mars -- who I, coincidence, happen to like).

*Esper Husky* -- Again, into Magic, and these are my favorite colors / combination. While designing the fursona, though, I ended up applying a specific color scheme that matched this MTG shard (white / blue / black). You can see the reference sheet stuff on my FA page, of course. But to sum it up, I was trying to decide whether I wanted to be addressed by a different name -- I don't; I give out my real name in person, etc. -- or an alias / nickname thing, and... honestly, I'm still kinda debating. I mean, do I want people to call me "Esper"? ... but this is what I'm with so far; again, the name applies to something about me plus something about my interests / hobbies / personalities. Esper, to Magic, a card game, and slight personality attribute -- Husky, my favorite animal / dog breed (Siberian, to be exact), and a component of the furry fandom.

I'm not sure if that explains how I came up with the names, so much as their origins; but I sat down and gave it a "bunch of thought," really?


----------



## Kavoniv Kyxev (Jan 17, 2015)

Mine is not entirely amazing yet it came more inertly than through any sort of inspiration. Kavoniv Kyxev. It is not a horribly complex name nor is it a mouthful, as a name should be. Initially I wanted to go for a name that was foreign, as are Kasunciets (my species), yet it should not be complicated and tedious to read. Since K is not normally used along with V it adds to the foreignness but by using them to form easy to pronounce syllables makes it far less complicated. Though the the last name seems complicated it forms two simple syllables KIEX and EV. Primarily that is how I made my fursona's name.


----------



## Lusuni (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't think I have the best name but I was thinking of a kitsune which is a magical fox that can turn into a human + I like wolves and the scientific name for a wolf is Canis Lupus and thus the name Lusuni was born.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Jan 18, 2015)

Maelstrom Eyre - 

First name inspired by images of the whirlpools caused by strong tides in parts of the world's oceans - my character was born among those whirlpools, hence the name Maelstrom.  

Surname comes from the word "heir" - as in one who inherits the family estate.  She is the oldest sibling of her family, and her parents are the pack alphas.  The green stone she wears around her neck shows her status and her heritage.


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 19, 2015)

Naesaki has been my internet name going well 10+ years, I love how it sounds in my head, I just naturally used it as my fursona name as well

Though for my Fursona's full name its Naesaki Ashwell, no particular history behind the surname, it just popped into my head one day and I liked it.


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Jan 20, 2015)

My naming is brainstorming style, by finding list of vocabularies that have something to do with character, then start change letter, remove, or mix things, until I got one I need.
Both first and surname need to go together though.

Like my identity name (not a fursona name) Krysle Quinsen, they come from Crystal, and Quintessence, don't remember others candidate vocabularies though.


----------



## PuppyChowder (Jan 20, 2015)

Naming stuff, like characters or pets or even pokemon for my pokemon team, is always really weird for me. Sometimes, I get the name right away and think "oh yeah, that name is perfect for them!" and move on with my day and never second guess that name. Other times... I sit there and stare at a character and I won't have a name for days or weeks or months... Eventually something will come to me and I'll know the name I want that character to have. Until then, I just wait for it to show up in my brain; sometimes words will float up but they never fit so I move on. My one fursona character, Belle, is like that; her name came quickly and easily. My other fursona though, a lammergeier, is proving to be harder to pinpoint a name for. I'm sure something will come to me fairly soon, but until then... I've got nothing for her. *shrug*

I think what other people have said helps though. Name generators are fantastic, and can really help when you're looking for a name and falling short. Also seeing common names in different languages can also help depending on the background of your character. Baby name sites are also always good, if you're really desperate and looking for names. Pet name sites can also be very helpful.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 20, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 22, 2015)

My fursona's name is Freyz Ingardt.

How I came up with the name is that it's a pun.

My previous commonly-used screen name was "Burninghart"/"Burningheart".

I felt like turning over a new leaf due to some shit that went down in my life, so I decided to turn it around. "Freezing Heart". I made a legitimate-sounding name out of it, though, instead of keeping it as "freezing heart"; I messed with pronounciation and spelling a bit and ended up with Freyz(pronounced like Days or Daze) Ingart. I eventually changed Ingart to Ingardt, which seems more legit as a name. The name stuck, I loved it, and I made it my new 'sona's permanent name.


----------



## Mintys (Jan 23, 2015)

I have no idea how I came up with it.
Around Christmas I wanted to make a new sona, Mint just sounded perfect.


----------



## Teckolf (Jan 23, 2015)

My fursona's name is Torq. It was originally supposed to be Teckolf but I decided to seperate my internet persona from my fursona so yeah...

Anyway, I am a car/moto nut and a mechanical engineer (almost), so of course my fursona had to be a mechanic. Torque is something that is in both of those things so I thought it was a good name. Not to mention he is a blue Gshep and dog's have bad spelling so it got shortened to Torq. Plus I needed a special snowflake aspect so Torq worked well...


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 24, 2015)

Mintys said:


> I have no idea how I came up with it.
> Around Christmas I wanted to make a new sona, Mint just sounded perfect.



I was hoping you where going to say that your a fan of Mentova.


----------



## Kookyfox (Jan 24, 2015)

I first came up with the grin and general crazy attitude of Kooky. So  looked up synonyms of "cazy" and found "kooky" which sounded cool and the definition matched both me and my fursona.


----------

